

MapReduce Is Not The Answer - wslh
http://sudoscientist.com/mapreduce-is-not-the-answer

======
Jach
Title should be fixed to "MapReduce is not the answer--if the question comes
from an interview at my company." Zero content, let's move on.

------
Goladus
You can make sure the candidate knows it's a basic question by simply saying
so. If the point really is to make the person feel at ease, that reassurance
will be even more helpful. Say:

 _Don't overthink this one, I just want a solution._

That should work wonders and will be more effective than ranting on your blog.

